

Why Go and Rust Are Competitors - 88e282102ae2e5b
http://www.doxsey.net/blog/why-go-and-rust-are-competitors/

======
zer0defex
My sheer lack of interest in both Go and Rust has become somewhat of a
curiosity for me as of late. Trying to figure out what it is that has made
both of these languages dead-on-arrival for me has become an idle game. It's
not helped by HN being the only place I really ever see either language
mentioned.

